# Grinding Dust



## Antman (Feb 7, 2010)

I worry about the environmental, eyes and breathing implications of grinding. How best to collect and dispose of this sharp particulate dust with metals?
    Ant


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 7, 2010)

Antman  said:
			
		

> I worry about the environmental, eyes and breathing implications of grinding. How best to collect and dispose of this sharp particulate dust with metals?
> Ant



Maybe a shop vacuum with a fine Hepa filter installed would do.

-MB


----------



## Antman (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sure it should be serious enough to do something about. Hepa filter? Dust masks? Is there eye protection that seals around the eye?  Swimming goggles maybe?


----------



## ieezitin (Feb 7, 2010)

Antman.

I do a ton of welding on all sorts of weird stuff and respirators are necessary part of life.

Now I do not pay for none of them because thats my contractors responsibility but I will go from the top down.

There is a set up called a ( full face respirator ) it is a full face mask ( looks like an old ww2 gas mask ) protects the eyes and the breathing all in one. They come with different canisters for different dust or hazard environments. 

Your local safety hardware store or a decent welding supply store will have all the info on them you tell them what you work with let them recommend a set up for you. Best of luck with the price this is a guess but they would probably want at least $250-$300

Then there is the half face Respirator ( same as above but without the eye glass shield ) this also holds canister cartridges. Home depot sell them or your local hardware store. All the cartridges are OSHA regulated so with research you will find the right ones. Price will run you around $20.00 for the mask and the cartridges depending the type are around $15-$20.

Now in my own shop I use the half face respirator and I ware my welding helmet, my hood has a flap in the front you can lift and you look through a clear shield. I pipe weld and an example here if I weld a 6 pipe joint that takes around 1 hour 15 mins 30 mins of that pipe joint is grinding with the 4  angle grinder and I very seldom get grit in my eyes.

Terminology = Respirator is your breath breathed in is filtered by the filter cartridge.

Mask= just what the word means, masks your breath intake but will let in fumes and partials from the side.

Do not grind a lot in your machine shop the fall out will be scattered all around and settle on your machines tearing them up quicker than a half sheared sheep running through a five strip barbed wire fence J.


----------



## BigBore (Feb 7, 2010)

ieezitin  said:
			
		

> ......* half sheared sheep running through a five strip barbed wire fence* J.



...............but if you grind the sheep first, use a full face shield and a rubber apron (full length) 

Sorry, your analogy made me snicker. Safety, first and always!

Ed

.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 8, 2010)

The metallic grinding dust from most steel and cast iron alloys do not present a significant health risks.
They quickly rust away to nothing. The dust from the wheel it's self is a different story. It does not
dissolve and can not be absorbed. 90% of that dust inhaled will end up as disgusting on a tissue when 
you blow your nose. The other 10% is yours to keep for the rest of your life. In a home hobby setting
that may add up to only a few grams over the years. It is still something that a simple dust mask can
greatly reduce. 

When you get into more exotic materials such as red brass, some copper alloys, high nickle cast and
hard steels containing higher levels of manganese, the metal dust also becomes a health hazard.
Red brass and copper may contain beryllium. That is a very nasty thing if inhaled! 

The minimum safety requirement for grinding is a dust mask.
A shop vac nozzle set close to and safely secured near the grinder exhaust would be a great plus.
The ultimate would be ieezitin's suggestion a full face respirator. They can be very expensive unless
you know where to shop for one. If you have a military surplus store near you that would be a place 
to look for one. If not, there are many online stores who sell exactly what is needed.
Such as _*This One*_
They may not have been manufactured for grinder safety, and if you walk outside wearing one the 
local law enforcement may have some questions for you.  

Bottom line is they work perfectly for reducing the health risks of grinding.

Rick


----------



## Antman (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I guess for the kind of grinding Im doing I should get or make a power hacksaw. The angle grinder is quick, dirty and wasteful for chopping up tractor weights and crank counterweights.
  Ant


----------

